# Is my Bumble Bee dart frog sick?



## Jclay95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi,
Ill tell you about my setup first, here is a link to a picture of my tank (it wont let me add multiple pictures) hopefully the picture of the frog will be on this post.. http://tinypic.com/r/eajib6/9

Anyway sorry this is long winded, my setup is a 80gal roughly bioactive set up with woodlouse springtails live plants and mosses, gentle waterfall, temp 21-23oc humidty 85-95% night temp 18/19oc night humidty 90% uvb lights, jungle lights, fogger comes on 5/6times daily for half hour at a time, rain sprinkler system (with reptisafe) rains once daily sometimes twice if i feel it needs more.

We have had these frogs for 4/5months i think all bought together, one was always considerably smaller than others we nicknamed him titch as he was cute and indendant and highly active, recently though he has been hiding to the right of the tank under tall plants, this is unusual as hes always active, he does still come to waters edge and goes back, feeding habits seemed to of slowed i dont see him eat for days on end and then he'll eat one or two, all of them usually eat viciously so quickly crazily and never care if im there, soon as they see the pot of fruitflies they are there at the glass waiting, but Titch hasnt for a few weeks now, you can see on the image hes a bit scrawny and boney, hes always been like that and ive put it down to him maybe being younger than the others.

Ive ruled out parasites as hes been like this for a while (small and boney to a point) and no signs of it with other frogs, they are plump, active like always, so i assume they havent caught it yet so its nothing contagious.. ive removed him in seperate container with some flies and he doesnt want them at all, although he is acting like his normal active self in the box, but the box is small, unnatural, and i think its cruel and more stressful, and id rather him go back in the main natural tank.. as i dont want to stress him/her anymore than necessary.. he has completely secluded himself from others, every night the 5 others sit on top of trunk (top left ) and sit together and sleep, he stays other end of tank hiding beside water fall.. he has always been independant though..
Anything to worry about? Oh yeah forgot to add they are fed fruitflies once a day or once every other day,( dont know how many, all i know is that its loads) occassionally i feed with day old crickets (sometimes fruitflies are infested with white mites which i dispose of) could that be it? Doesnt effect others though, they are all supplemented with calcium one day and multivitamins (nutrobal) the next day.. swaps between days, never do they get fed without supplements
Any suggestions, can i leave him back in with others? Also dont want him to die in there as i will struggle to find him if he hides in there, there are so many tiny holes behind things, and plants etc that if he died somewhere not visable i wouldnt be able to get him, im so particular with the frogs though, every morning i do a head count and every night.. sometimes i am late for work because i cant find one of the frogs im that caring haha, please help all started when i did a head count and counted 5 out of the 6 and titch was no where to be seen, after a few hours i decided hes gone missing and searched for him around house.. turned up few days later in the tank (thank god) hiding under water fall (how god knows? But thats his patch.. 

Many thanks  
Jason


----------



## Jclay95 (Jul 5, 2016)

sorry about the long read


----------



## Jclay95 (Jul 5, 2016)

This is a picture of one of the other normal frogs, not titch, see how much more plumper this one is? Also whats gender is this one?


----------



## Jclay95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Please someone help? Sorry to be annoying, i know i am,
Ive put him back in main tank now, he was dying to get out


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry you are having a hard time with your leucomelas. He does look thin and you can't rule out parasites just because the others are doing okay. If he is stressed he can exhibit symptoms while the others do not. I am guessing you are not in the USA but a fecal check would be worthwhile. Otherwise I your tank and care seem just fine. 

He may be a male and quite often, especially in the winter months my male dendrobates will hide a bit more in their enclosures then females. I a have always seen this as them taking a breeding break, even if they are not breeding yet. Your temps seem good but if they dropped a couple of degrees, like mine have, that could trigger the hiding.

Unless you do the fecal and are prescribed a treatment, I would just leave him in with the others at this point. You don't want to be handling to much if you don't have to. 

Not sure this helps you much but, I know how it is when you are worrying about a frog.


----------



## Jclay95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Thank you for your reply, noticed today he seems to miss a few flies, thought maybe short tongue syndrome so out to get some repashy vit A supplement for him, since ive put the fogger on max he has been quite active today, for first time in weeks hes actually gone to top of tank with others, i wouldnt know where to get a faecal sample tested in England but can check with my local exotic vet see what they can do,
How can i be sure if it is parasites that it wont kill all the others? Or infect them? Ive tried him on fly lavae today just to fatten them up, he doesnt seem interested but he has caught a few flies from what i have seen just misses on odd occasions.
Think only time will tell and upping his vit A intake may help and just keep offering lavae. Read online about force feeding, id rather not do this. 
Thanks again


----------



## Krakkin (Jul 1, 2013)

Sometimes if a frog is stressed it may be more susceptible to parasites and show symptoms while the other frogs seem fine. I would get a fecal done. 

Also if you want to get some weight on him a trick I've used for a sick before was to put a slice of banana somewhat near where you think he may be hiding. The flies will congregate there and lay some eggs, the maggots are fatty and will help him gain some weight a little faster. The maggots are also slower and will be easier for him to catch.

You can also seed some extra springtails in the tank which will also be slower prey and smaller which will be less intimidating for a sick frog.


----------



## Jclay95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Will deffo do that i did actually put some banana in there today just on the off chance of them coming closer to him, i also put a pot of lavae next to the banana which the banana is now home to the lavae ha! I hope hes ok, i shall ring the vet tomorrow and see what i can do for him,
How will i collect faeces without putting him in a box with wet toilet tissue and waiting for him to poop? (Dont want to cause more stress) to be honest hes been a lot morr active today. No idea why :/ maybe i only get to see them in evening usually as i work during day, got 2 weeks off for xmas so home all day so been watching them so maybe im worrying a bit too much, 
Ive put 2 cultures of springtails in the tank this month, i usually put one a month in, to keep levels up, does this sound right? 
Thank you again i really appreicate it


----------



## Jclay95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Managed to get hold of a vet to do faecal sample! Now next quest how to get a faecal sample of a frog which hasnt ate much, help?


----------



## Jclay95 (Jul 5, 2016)

Seeing vet in 2hrs time, ive seperated frog, and bathed him in luke warm water, and hes pooped on paper towel, but the poop is literally not even 1mm is this sufficient?


----------

